# wpa_supplicant CTRL-EVENT-NETWORK-NOT-FOUND

## susanne

THE PROBLEM I HAVE:

I managed to scan and add my network using wpa_cli but I'm still not connected.when I enter wpa_cli it loops the following messages:

    CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED

    CTRL-EVENT_SCANT-RESULTS

    WPS-AP-AVAILABLE

    CTRL-EVENT-NETWORK-NOT-FOUND

When I ping www.gentoo.org" it says: 

 *Quote:*   

> ping: www.gentoo.org: Temporary failure in name resolution.

 

The scan of the networks around me (using this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant) shows my network ( that I successfully added ) and the others. That means that the kernel is configured correctly, but I'm still unable to connect.

MY CONFIGURATION:

ip link:

    lo: ( if important I will add)

    eth0: ( if important I will add)

    bond0: ( if important I will add)

    wlan0: >NO-CARRIER, BROADCAST, MULTICAST, UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000 link/ether 2c:1f:4e:23:d6:21 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

    ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

    update_config=1

    network={ssid:"??:??:??:??:??:??" psk="ILoveGentoo"}

lspci -k:

    Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

    Kernel driver in use: ath9k

    Kernel modules: ath9k

nano /etc/conf.d/net:

    modules="wpa_supplicant"

Thank you for your time :p

Edit: If you need any additional information, I'll give it to you as soon as possible!

----------

## xanderal

 *susanne wrote:*   

> using this guide: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant

 Maybe gentoo wiki would have been an idea - but anyway... *susanne wrote:*   

> That means that the kernel is configured correctly

 You're probably correct. *susanne wrote:*   

> nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ...

 Well, what kind of network do you have? Is it in any way secured? Again I would recommend reading the wiki and maybe checking out the template in /usr/share/doc/ (exact location in wiki) but your config does look a bit too basic to me. *susanne wrote:*   

> nano /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> ```
> modules="wpa_supplicant"
> ```
> ...

 Following the handbook and above mentioned wiki page I end up with something along the lines of

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

config_wlan0="dhcp"
```

I hope that helps. If not let me no what you tried and I'll look again.

----------

## Ant P.

ssid should be the name of the network, not the MAC address.

----------

## GrandeGrabois

An easy way to create wpa_supplicant.conf files for simple WPA-PSK networks is by using wpa_passphrase tool (included in wpa_supplicant package). Just do 

```
$ wpa_passphrase "ssid" "password" > "path/to/config"
```

For example, using: 

```
$ wpa_passphrase "test network" this_is_just_a_test > test.conf
```

I get the following test.conf file

```

network={

   ssid="test network"

   #psk="this_is_just_a_test"

   psk=04513af11a72f0f63c0649dd209bbd09fad4369de2cb4ae33fbcdc4d96b41ce0

}

```

Note, as said above, that SSID is not the MAC address. And PSK is not the plain password.

Afterwards, just 

```
wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i <ifname> -c <conffile> -B
```

 to authenticate. Followed by dhcpcd or dhclient to get network address.

----------

## ctejeda

Hi, I'm installing today's x86 version of gentoo, and I have the same problem as the one in this thread:

The automatic net-config did not work, so I tried with manual. 

I can see using wpa_cli the message: <3>CTRL-EVENT-NETWORK-NOT-FOUND

but I do not have the WPS-AP-AVAILABLE message as Sussane has.

The scan works okay, in fact I can see the flags of the wifi I want to connect to in wpa_lic with the command scan_results: [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-?][ESS] 

I have in /etc/config.d/net:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"
```

In /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=0

network={

   ssid="myssid"

   #psk="my password"

   psk=......

# I have added these flags too, but without them I had the same results

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

}

```

I did generate the initial config with wpa_password "myssid" > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

I start wpa_supplicant using this commandline:

```
wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -i wlp1s0
```

And it answers : Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

I do not know how to debug this issue, could you help me?

Thank you in advance.

----------

